# Remove audio from .AVI Files



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi guys (and gals)  This has probably been covered somewhere here in this great land, but, I want my own thread so, if I forget, I can just search for my threads 

I have some video taken while on vacation, .avi format from my digital camera, and there are people talking all around me  Is there any way to remove the audio so that I can made a DVD without all these irritating voices of people I don't know


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You mean complete removal of the audio track in post prodution/pre DVD authoring? Just about any video editing software (Premiere Elements, Studio 11, VideoStudio 11, etc) allows you to mute the audio or lower it to 00 db which is effectively muting it. I generally don't recommend complete removal of the audio track altogether since it changes the nature of the file in many transcoding senarios. Then you can also easily narrate your own commentary or add music (or both) nto the video on seperate audio tracks if you like. I find Premiere Elements 3 (now 4 is out) easily the most suited to that particular function though I haven't tried Vegas or VideoStudio in that regard.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmmm...thanks. I'm not sure what software I can scrounge up......

None of the ones you listed sound familiar............


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Windows Movie Maker will import an AVI and allow you to set the original volume to 0 and to add narration.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm...REALLY? That would be cool.

Thanks, I'll check it out tomorrow.......


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

WMM could work out well if the avi is compatible and if Vista is the OS because you can author the DVD directly from the source file. XP would work too but you might be dissapointed in the quality of the metafile produced from WMM and opened into a DVD authoring program. You wouldn't see too much difference but if you wanted to maintain best possible quality...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have both XP and Vista.....so, I'll check out both. Thanks again!

I'll report back my success or failure


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The Vista version of WMM seems more robust than the XP version.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks everyone, still haven't had the time to work on this, but, will get to it, eventually.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

"The Vista version of WMM seems more robust than the XP version."

But apparently more limited. Can't find it just now but I remember reading that the new version of WMM, delivered with Vista, no longer handles input from analog devices such as Webcams.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

That's true calvin-c as I found out to my dismay but that's another [steam-producing] issue.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

calvin-c said:


> "The Vista version of WMM seems more robust than the XP version."
> 
> But apparently more limited. Can't find it just now but I remember reading that the new version of WMM, delivered with Vista, no longer handles input from analog devices such as Webcams.


Yeah . . I noticed that . . wonder why they took that out???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/5348178

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Not I . .


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I haven't tried my project yet. I just saw that onsale, well, free  and wondered if it did anything special or better


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Get Audacity---it's free and does everything that program does and more.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Jack, I'll look into that too


----------

